

Why Did Airlines Eliminate Pre-Boarding for Families? - lalwanivikas
http://priceonomics.com/why-did-airlines-eliminate-pre-boarding-for/

======
DamnYuppie
I find the logic of this article somewhat superficial in that the underlying
theme is "because the airlines can".

This seems to paint a picture of apathy where as I see it as a sly grab for
more revenue. Since you no longer get free bag checking, on most airlines, it
makes sense to try and drive more people to checking in bags. Easiest way to
do that is increase the chance there is no overhead space available when they
do board or make it so annoying to carry on that they relent to check their
bags.

As a frequent flyer I don't really have an issue with families boarding early.
They allude to it in the article that if they allowed it too many people could
board. Yet being a frequent flier for years I have rarely seen more then 1 or
2 families with very small children per flight. So it seems like a very hollow
argument to make.

What there are too many of is frequent fliers. It now seems as if half the
plane is boarded by one level of frequent flier or another.

